# Soapnet to go HD this summer



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

And spin off some soap opera and will be produced in HD.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6564058.html


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

More wasted bandwidth.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> More wasted bandwidth.


I agree! Nobody here watches it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sooner or later, everything is going to go to HD. Much of it, I won't watch. But somebody will.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Soapnet in HD. Woopie! Add some HD quality home shopping channels. Even better! Who is coming up with this stuff? Sales people marketing to stay at home moms living in trailer parks?


Among HD channels I want to see: *Comedy Central HD*.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The stations are coming up with this stuff. What is Soapnet? A collection of soap operas that air in HD on broadcast television. The content is already available in HD ... why not show it in HD on their cable channel?

The same goes for shopping channels ... they have the money to go HD on their live production and don't have to worry about their archive of past shows in SD ... just draw the line and move on in HD. The Weather Channel, CNN and other mostly live (or same day) program channels have the same challenge (although CNN's multiple studios make it harder to go HD all at once ... at least they PRODUCE a 24x7 HD channel).

You want Comedy Central in HD? The first step is to get Comedy Central to produce a HD channel ... preferably one filled with HD content (not one where we have only one or two hours of HD per day).

We don't need another WFN "where's the HD" channel.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Well if soapnet was a Bikini Car wash channel I could see going to HD as a good thing! :icon_da: 

Otherwise... :soapbox:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Last I was aware, only one daytime soap opera (Young & the Restless) was shot and airing in HD anyway... so unless Soapnet upgrades their own interviews and shows to HD there wouldn't be much actual HD on this channel.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

well this is pretty much all my dad needed to go to DishHD and save 40 bucks a month. My mom would not be able to function without her SoapNet. I told him about me switching to DishHD a few weeks ago and the money I was saving, and the first thing he asked is, "Do they have Soapnet for your mother"


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> You want Comedy Central in HD? The first step is to get Comedy Central to produce a HD channel ... preferably one filled with HD content (not one where we have only one or two hours of HD per day).


Viacom could do that pretty easily with Comedy Central. The newest episodes of _South Park_ are already rendered in HD. A lot of the movies CC shows can be shown in HD. Some of the comedy specials they run have been previously shown in HD on HBO or other networks.

_The Daily Show_ and _Colbert Report_ could be taped in HD the way a growing number of other news programs are being produced. They may not even have to change the sets at all.

In just a couple more weeks The Weather Channel is going to unveil a new studio set for their official rollout of HD. I think it's pretty backward that something as seemingly bland as the Weather Channel is able to go HD ahead of one of the most popular networks on cable TV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bobby H said:


> Viacom could do that pretty easily with Comedy Central.


They could ... and they should "get r done".

Unless you want the satellite/cable providers creating their own upconvert channels the least Comody Central could do is put up a "HD" feed for providers to point at. It is an important first step.


----------



## e-man (May 13, 2008)

Has E* already decided to carry soapnet HD? We can get an HD channel of Soap reruns, but can't get some local affiliates of national networks, some sports on our locals in HD, but we can get soap re-runs? kinda sux.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SoapNet HD has not been mentioned by DISH.


----------



## e-man (May 13, 2008)

> SoapNet HD has not been mentioned by DISH.


Does Dish have somewhere on their site that says what channels they expect to give us in HD by the end of the year?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

e-man said:


> Does Dish have somewhere on their site that says what channels they expect to give us in HD by the end of the year?


Which reminds me&#8230; :sure:

Coming in the "weeks ahead", as I recall, that's what they said&#8230;  
And here we are within week three&#8230; :eek2: 
Are you seeing anything new? Not me! :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

e-man said:


> Does Dish have somewhere on their site that says what channels they expect to give us in HD by the end of the year?


There was a press release back in March ... discussed here.
"DISH Network customers can be reassured that the expansion of our HD programming over the next few months will proceed as planned," said Charlie Ergen, Chairman, CEO and President of DISH Network. "We are fortunate to have two more satellites scheduled for launch later this year to continue our HD rollout and reach our year-end goal of 100 local HD markets and 100 national HD channels."

Upcoming national HD announcements may include the addition of ABC Family HD, AMC HD, BET HD, The Biography Channel HD, Bravo HD, Cartoon Network HD, CMT HD, CNN HD, Disney Channel HD, ESPN News HD, HBO2 HD, IFC HD, MGM HD, MoreMAX HD, MTV HD, Nickelodeon HD, Sci-Fi HD, Smithsonian Channel HD, Starz Edge HD, Tennis Channel HD, Superstation WGN HD, The Weather Channel HD, Toon Disney HD, USA Network HD and VH-1 HD.​
Next few months, Johnnie.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> Next few months, Johnnie.


Thanks James... Seems that sometimes I just can't stop myself.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Next few months, Johnnie.


We'll that's somewhat less vague than "soon" but I like the American Heritage Dictionary's second definition included on Dictionary.com of "few":


> Being more than one but indefinitely small in number


Now "indefinitely" describes Dish Network's approach to everything.


----------



## alxlevin (Jan 12, 2008)

WFN was not mention either.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

SoapHD would be worthless to me. But.... Hmmm.... I wonder if I can find any threads where people complain about lack of HD channels regardless of content? ...So now Dish does exactly what the customers have asked: More HD channels. Now it's, "Waste of bandwidth." Well, a lot of people would have said that about VOOM--and that story is a different thread. But anyways... Here's the bottom line Dish: No matter what you do with HD, somebody is going to be griping. You're 'darned' if you do, you're 'darned' if you don't. Your only option to make everybody happy is if you create a HD channel for every single customer: [Your Name Here] HD. I'm sure they can handle the, what, 4,000,000+ HD channels for that? BTW, what is bandwidth?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tedb3rd said:


> BTW, what is bandwidth?


It determines how many trombone players you can get in a row on Colorado Boulevard in the Rose Parade.:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Coronet bands can fit more players in the same band width than a tuba band.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

e-man said:


> Does Dish have somewhere on their site that says what channels they expect to give us in HD by the end of the year?


This channel is probably low in Dish's HD plans, I hope! I just saw the article & posted it. I'm rooting for all premiums in HD by year's end. Excluding ENCORE which will only have 1 HD channel starting July 1st, but not on Dish I'm guessing.


----------



## kblee (Sep 21, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Last I was aware, only one daytime soap opera (Young & the Restless) was shot and airing in HD anyway... so unless Soapnet upgrades their own interviews and shows to HD there wouldn't be much actual HD on this channel.


Soapnet also shows reruns of The O.C. and One Tree Hill. Several seasons of these shows were originally produced in HD on Fox/CW.


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

grog said:


> Well if soapnet was a *Bikini Car wash channel *I could see going to HD as a good thing! :icon_da:


Now theres a great idea!! I would gladly trade my WFN for BCW!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> Coronet bands can fit more players in the same band width than a tuba band.


Now that gave me a good chuckle.:hurah: :lol:


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Richard King said:


> More wasted bandwidth.


Not according to my wife. She thinks Sci-Fi HD is a waste.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

paja said:


> Not according to my wife. She thinks Sci-Fi HD is a waste.


When they were playing Star Trek First Contact in SD last week they most certainly were a waste.


----------

